# oil in water tank



## ebony (Jun 13, 2010)

[[/b] I have managed to put diesel into my water tank .This was empty.I have not run any of the systems i.e.taps,heating.I have had diesel syphoned out but need to know if it is possible to get rid of taste smell.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Tank will need steam cleaning
Need to submit in a different forum i think!!


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Diesel in water tank*

In an earlier life I worked on gas platforms in the North Sea. Now and again the supply vessel would pump up diesel instead of potable water.
On each occasion the only option was to de-man down to about 5 men and then get inside the tanks and scrub them out. This was done with detergents, strong mix at first and then gradually weaker. Between each scrub we flushed clean water through the system. After several rotations of this most of the smell had disappeared. We still boiled the water for a while after this. 
By the way, a bit of diesel in the water is a great diuretic!!!

Colin


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Might be worth asking Zappy? He sorted my new tank taste out.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

How easily can you access the tank for cleaning? Getting your arm in and scrubbing?

I'm not sure I'd want to continue to use it myself!

Good luck!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This question comes up from time to time, and the overall conclusion seems to be that a new tank (_and possibly pipework_) will be needed anyway in the end, so don't waste time and effort trying to clean the contaminated one.

It does suggest that if your water filler is near the diesel one, or easily confused with the same, it might be an idea to affix a big blue label saying "WATER" . :roll:

It happens on a regular basis, so it can't all be temporary operator brain death!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It might be cheaper - and certainly better to buy a new tank. Have a word with CAK tanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A simple way to stop it happening in the fist place is to have the key for the fresh water NOT on the normal key ring (and leave the diesel key on the key ring). That way you must make a concious effort to open the water filler ! (horse, door, stable :wink: ).

This only works of course if the diesel and water fillers require a key to open !!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't beleeeve it..!!!!

I guess I would start by ever stronger bleach/water mixture. Not sure if anything can eradicate the diesel contamination but bleach would be my first try.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What gets rid of the bleach taste and smell Ray . . . and don't say diesel or you are earmarked for a beating!! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Ebony,

Have a look at the following link and look at tank cleaner section. Does it biologically and it does work.

I know Alex well and he has had good results with the product.

Cheers

Alan

www.bioprox.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> What gets rid of the bleach taste and smell Ray . . . and don't say diesel or you are earmarked for a beating!! :lol:
> 
> Dave


I don't mind the smell of bleach Dave. In fact I am one of the odd people who like Detol and other disinfectants. 
Might keep yer teef white.

I add a small cup of bleach once a year to keep the pipes free of bacteria. Works great till the first time I use the shower without rinsing it first.

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I don't beleeeve it..!!!!
> 
> I guess I would start by ever stronger bleach/water mixture. Not sure if anything can eradicate the diesel contamination but bleach would be my first try.
> 
> Ray.


Bleach (sodium Hypochlorite) will neither remove the diesel or do the tank and pipework any favours.

Diesel is an oil and therefore to get rid of the oil you need a strong detergent which will firstly emulsify the oil and then remove it from the system if it can be flushed through.
You still have the problem of the taste and smell which is harder to remove and steam cleaning would be helpful.

All in all a difficult and time consuming job and which doesn't guarantee you success.

My recommendation along with others is to bite the bullet and have at least the tank replaced. You might get away with the pipework if you haven't pulled any of the contaminated water through the system.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bio Magic do a product specially for this

http://www.biomagic-uk.com/page11.html

THE BM-TANK CLEANER.
This is a very special product and we think its the only one of its kind in the UK. If you have emptied fuel into your fresh water tank and want to get rid of the taste and smell of diesel then this is the product you need. Full instructions are on each bottle and each bottle will treat up to 200-litres of tank volume. There are many many happy users out there where this Tank Cleaner has saved a fortune by not having to replace tanks and pipe work.
PRICE £23.50 INCLUDES DELIVERY & ITS VAT FREE.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

*Diesel only sticker*

These are good quality and multi lingual

http://www.touring-gear.com/products/Diesel-Fuel-Only-Sticker.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Diesel only sticker*



grizzlyj said:


> These are good quality and multi lingual
> 
> http://www.touring-gear.com/products/Diesel-Fuel-Only-Sticker.html


That will stop them putting water in the diesel tank then :wink: :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Strange isn't it??

Two new posters with same problem and not a word of thanks or another post to let us know what they did etc.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

www.caktanks.co.uk

Page 18 of their catalogue, accessed by clicking on products, then water tanks & accessories, multi lingual water only sticker! Product reference DWO


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

motormouth said:


> Strange isn't it??
> Two new posters with same problem and not a word of thanks or another post to let us know what they did etc.


In all fairness we should give them time, since they were very recent posts and they may come back after work today. :wink:

Let's presume they are both genuine, but there does so often seem to be a pattern in this type of first post from *some *non-subscribers . . . and although Andysam was savaged for >> this comment << on a parallel thread - maybe he has a valid point!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > Strange isn't it??
> ...


I have to agree, I joined SBMCC in 08, no intention of getting a self build going, but I had a problem & they were the guys in the know, as it happened they didn't help, I used up my posts, still no usable answer so, registered on here, go the info I needed and eventually I delved deep, God it's dark and cold down there, bit moist too :lol: :lol: SBMCC managed to pry open my fingers too.

I've regretted it a couple of times didn't care for the unwarranted (IMO) increase, but I'm still here helping and being helped, mostly having a laugh, sometimes at my own expense.

There are a lot of good peeps on here, and there are a few who aren't, and just want to pick at every threads content without actually helping anyone, sad really.

Kev.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You might be right Dave. But this post started on 4th August. Plenty of time to respond I would have thought.
Just thought it a bit of a coincidence, but I may be wrong. It certainly wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

motormouth said:


> But this post started on 4th August. Plenty of time to respond I would have thought.
> Just thought it a bit of a coincidence, but I may be wrong. It certainly wouldn't be the first time.


My mistake MM - I thought they were both recent.

Makes your point even more valid, and you are right - it happens quite regularly.

We obviously don't want to upset anyone who is genuine, but the trolls and freeloaders tend to spoil it for them.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

motormouth said:


> You might be right Dave. But this post started on 4th August. Plenty of time to respond I would have thought.
> Just thought it a bit of a coincidence, but I may be wrong. It certainly wouldn't be the first time.


Hmm a bit odd, joined Jun 13, 2010, but only one post, must have been psychic, 4 posts remaining.

Maybe he viewed one of the pedant threads and thought he didn't need the grief :wink: :wink:

It just occurred that the threads might be related the owner and the mate both posting for the same van, but neither have responded, and one's in Bristol, tother in Cambridge, bot with 4 posts left.

Kev.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Look at the other thread running on this subject to see what we did, worked a treat.

Paul.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

motormouth said:


> Strange isn't it??
> 
> Two new posters with same problem and not a word of thanks or another post to let us know what they did etc.


At last, a penny may be close to dropping............... :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > You might be right Dave. But this post started on 4th August. Plenty of time to respond I would have thought.
> ...


Now just think a bit further along those lines and wonder why that might be ??

Is that a key I see sticking out of so many backs?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > motormouth said:
> ...


Obviously it occurred to us , but were giving them the benefit of the doubt, as coincidence does happen now and then which is why they went to the trouble of giving one.

Kev.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is Hercule Stanner when we need him. :roll:

Maybe one of his "friendly" comments would flush this one out.

India would be my guess!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1285894.html#1285894

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

If I wasn't fussed about chatting, or maybe had hired a van, then registering is a bit of a hassle but paying up is more of one. So having got your answer you may as well wait until your next problem without "wasting" your next four posts perhaps?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have suspicions, many times but you cant be rude can you. It just might be a bad apple and just someone being cautious before joining.
I often feel it might be bored children playiing. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

2 years is a long time to hatch a plot though.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> If I wasn't fussed about chatting, or maybe had hired a van, then registering is a bit of a hassle but paying up is more of one. So having got your answer you may as well wait until your next problem without "wasting" your next four posts perhaps?


Yes, but you are not a "taker" Jason. :wink:

You give a lot back in exchange for the help you receive.

That makes you a nicer bloke (in my humble opinion) than those who just take what they can get and bugger off . . .

. . . or start a new username to get a further five free posts for their next lot of free advice. (Saw a lot of those when I had Mod Power!!)

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:  8O


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
This is the sort of subject that most people join this forum to read.
It doesn't matter if the poster hasn't replied as the situation is one that we might come across in our travels.
I've leaned that there is a product available that can rectify the situation and that you should keep a separate water cap key and well away from the fuel filler key.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good point Bill, and I agree.

Nice if they do say "_thanks_" though, and it encourages others to offer advice more readily in the future.

Oils the works . . . as it were! :wink:

Dave


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

And as one of the people offering a *sensible* solution, I have now received thanks from somebody who has found that valuable.

Thanks for the thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Re separate keys, I hate keys, so only even have the van key on the ring, all the others were on a hook in the cupboard, and as the fuel tank key is the ignition key, it must be a bit difficult to do anyway.

However, thinking about Fiats, as a new user, it's not much of a mistake to fill the water tank, as it's roughly where you'd expect it to be, You wouldn't think to look on the front wing, unless you drive big vans a lot.

Kev.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> This is the sort of subject that most people join this forum to read.
> It doesn't matter if the poster hasn't replied as the situation is one that we might come across in our travels.
> I've leaned that there is a product available that can rectify the situation and that you should keep a separate water cap key and well away from the fuel filler key.


That would be ok if that was really the case, I get the impression though that some members were thinking they were just taking the mickey and no such thing happened, in fact they get their pleasure from seeing everyone running around furiously trying to help them.

Paul.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

coppo said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi Paul,

My point was that it doesn't matter what people thought as it is a very likely scenario and we all learned from it.
At least I did.

They wouldn't make that product if was not a common occurrence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure at all what's going on as in this thread 2 products have been put forward, unless I missed other ones.

Biomagic by Trevd01
Bioprox by Cherokee.

So what did the OP gain ? are they sat in a dark room rubbing their hands, they're really sad if so.

Kev.


----------

